# Single Cable Split to Dual Tuner?



## mrrandyd (Feb 1, 2007)

My brother has a Dish 625 DVR that he says has a single cable coming into the room that is split at the box to utilize the dual tuner capabilities of that model.

I was always under the impression that this was not possible (my installer told me so over two years ago when my three 510's were installed).

Has something changed?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. The introduction of Dish Pro PLUS - a DPPTwin that can feed two receivers, one or two tuners on each receiver, and the DPP44 switch that takes up to four DishPro feeds and sends them to up to four one or two tuner receivers.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Also, a DishProPlus seperator is used and not a typical splitter in these installs.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishpro.htm


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Two years ago it wasn't possible. Ain't technology great?


----------



## mrrandyd (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you for all the responses.

I am trying to decide whether to re-up with Dish or move over to D* for alot less $$$. I asked this same question on the D* forum and apparently making a split at the box is not possible.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

mrrandyd said:


> Thank you for all the responses.
> 
> I am trying to decide whether to re-up with Dish or move over to D* for alot less $$$. I asked this same question on the D* forum and apparently making a split at the box is not possible.


D* doesn't have that capability yet. D* two lines in, E* one line in. :icon_cool


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yet being the operative word. D* is working on a system that will allow for one cable to be run ... and IIRC it isn't one cable per location, it is one cable. The HR20 is compatable with the new system. I'm not sure if there will be converters (similar to E*'s legacy converters) to connect old receivers to the new system.


----------



## mrrandyd (Feb 1, 2007)

James Long said:


> Yet being the operative word. D* is working on a system that will allow for one cable to be run ... and IIRC it isn't one cable per location, it is one cable. The HR20 is compatable with the new system. I'm not sure if there will be converters (similar to E*'s legacy converters) to connect old receivers to the new system.


Are all of the current Dish DVR's compatible with this system?

When is D* supposed to have this technology available?

What do you mean by "...and IIRC it isn't one cable per location, it is one cable"?

Thank You.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are two systems ---

One is E*'s and is DishProPlus (for two tuner receivers) or DishPro for single tuner receivers. DishProPlus and DishPro receivers as well as legacy receivers (before DishPro) will work with a DishProPlus Twin LNB or DPP44 switch. One cable is run from the switch to EACH receiver.

That is how E* does a single cable system.

The other system is for D* (not compatible with E*). The currently have a multiple cable to each two tuner receiver system (similar to E*'s DishPro) but IIRC there is a planned "one cable" system where one connects all of their satellites to one switch (similar to the way a DPP44 collects all the satellite feeds) but then one cable is run to the receivers.

The difference is E* still requires one cable to each receiver ... IIRC D* will allow one cable to feed multiple receivers. Or at least that is my understanding.


----------

